# AML/Accucraft CB&Q USRA 0-6-0 live steam locomotive



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Model has long since been sold.


----------



## AndrewO (Oct 29, 2021)

Mike Toney said:


> AML/Accucraft USRA 0-6-0 live steamer, gas fired, very little run time, excellent running, Has large gas tank in the tender with water bath, gooodall valve and sight glass in the cab, 1:29th scale, looks great with LGB/USA Trains/Aristocraft rolling stock. Very easy to control, even light engine with manual control unlike many engines. Asking $1200 shipped within the USA, if local I will include 4 freight cars + a caboose at the asking price..


----------



## AndrewO (Oct 29, 2021)

Is this locomotive still available? Not posted as SOLD.


----------



## Edward Jackson (2 mo ago)

Hi, Has the Engine been sold, please advise Ed from England, as we can't get American Engines here
Regards Ed


----------



## OCGUY (Jan 4, 2021)

Edward Jackson said:


> Hi, Has the Engine been sold, please advise Ed from England, as we can't get American Engines here
> Regards Ed


I happened to notice this thread, as I have one of these Accucraft C.B.&Q. 0-6-0 locos for sale. SOLD! SOLD SOLD SOLD







Newport Beach, California


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

sent pm


----------

